# Tonkinese Kitten: update



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Here are some updated pics of the three platinum mink Tonkinese boy kittens at 6 weeks of age. They will be ready to go in January and I can only get one


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I want one, I want one!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Aww, Tonks are soooo adorable!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

How are you going to choose????? How many of them are there?


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

There are three boys, basically I will choose based on #1 personality #2 physical characteristics closest to the breed standard


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love their colors, so pretty


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

I heard a perfect name for a platinum male- Sterling! What do you think?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Tonkmom64 said:


> I heard a perfect name for a platinum male- Sterling! What do you think?


I love it! Since we're on the subject, could you tell us what color all of your Tonks are?


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Faerie Tail is a platinum point

Taffy is a champagne mink

Bailey is a platinum mink

Cairo is a champagne solid 
His eyes are really green, they just look blue in this picture. All solids have green eyes.


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh, and here is the theory of relativity if anyone is interested:

Bailey is Faerie Tail's grandmother and Taffy and Cairo are half-siblings. Same daddy.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Tonkmom64 said:


> Faerie Tail is a platinum point
> 
> Taffy is a champagne mink
> 
> ...


That's really interesting -- Cairo looks minky to me!  They are all so pretty. Sorry about the eyes in his pic -- I made them all the same color.  My ragamuffin breeder friend said that all minks are "supposed" to have aqua eyes -- so when I looked at your kitties I thought they were all minks, and therefore thought all of yours had aqua eyes! Obviously not if they aren't all minks.  So that means Fairie Tail's eyes are actually blue, eh? I can't remember what the original pic looked like.


----------



## Taylor99 (Nov 11, 2004)

They are so precious, I want one!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

omg they're gorgeous! and i love the name sterling! so original!


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

I love them - I want one!!! If anyone is looking at getting me a Christmas present, I know who you can contact :wink:


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

oh my goodness, they are such sweethearts!!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

*ForJazz wrote:*


> That's really interesting -- Cairo looks minky to me! They are all so pretty. Sorry about the eyes in his pic -- I made them all the same color. My ragamuffin breeder friend said that all minks are "supposed" to have aqua eyes -- so when I looked at your kitties I thought they were all minks, and therefore thought all of yours had aqua eyes! Obviously not if they aren't all minks. So that means Fairie Tail's eyes are actually blue, eh? I can't remember what the original pic looked like.


Here's a better example of Cairo's body color. He'a a dark boy.









And yes, Faerie Tail's eyes are sapphire blue.


----------

